# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Canned bread....B&M

## hunter63

This looked good to me, so I'm waiting on a case, to give a try.
http://mybrands.com/Product.aspx?pid=141


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyone tried it yet?
Shelf life?

----------


## BENESSE

B&M?  :Ohmy:  :Blink:

----------


## Sourdough

40 years ago I took several case with me for part of winter supplies. It has a strong taste, of molasses. It is quite good with cream cheese on it. It is on store shelves here.

----------


## Rick

It is good. I have some in storage at the moment. I've eaten several cans of it here at home and while out camping. Of course, it tastes a lot better out camping for some reason.

----------


## tipacanoe

I love the stuff, slice it put it in the toaster with butter or cream cheese.  Haven't had any in a while, going to the store later, and will need to pick some up.  Great with beans and franks as well.

----------


## hunter63

> It is good. I have some in storage at the moment. I've eaten several cans of it here at home and while out camping. Of course, it tastes a lot better out camping for some reason.


Everything taste better when camping.......LOL

----------


## Old GI

Oh, the cream cheese on that bread is GGRREEAATT!!

----------


## Camp10

> I love the stuff, slice it put it in the toaster with butter or cream cheese.  Haven't had any in a while, going to the store later, and will need to pick some up.  Great with beans and franks as well.


It's a Maine staple.  Brown bread and beans...good stuff!

----------


## Mertell

I use it camping.  Lightly buttered  then grilled like a grilled cheese sandwich.  Then spread with cream cheese.

I never eat it at home.  LOL

-Mert

----------


## Mischief

I love B&M Brown Bread with raisins.

----------


## LowKey

Definitely a staple around here. It's more of a molasses cake (like gingerbread but with a grainy wheat-bran like texture). It's great warmed with melted butter on top or it can be good as a dessert warmed with whip cream on top.
I keep about a case of it around, although you do get tired of it.
Don't buy it from Vt Country Store. They want more than 4x what it really costs. I stock up when it's about $1.69 per can or very occasionally 2 for $3.

Cooked raisins...blech!

----------


## SARKY

When I was in Maine it along with their baked Kidney beans was a staple. Being out on the left coast now, the best I can do is special order it direct from B&M. Hell, the factory was just down the road, south of FreePort and north of Portland.

----------


## Rick

Maybe someone has a more recent can than me. Mine were purchased in 2009 and they are stamped with a Best Used by Oct. 20, 2011 on top the can. I'm sure it will be good well beyond that date but their site doesn't provide any specifics. By the way, the Brown Bread also comes with raisins (Mmmmm).

"*Q. What is the shelf life after best  						used by date?**

						A. Once a product is opened and exposed to light,  						contaminants in the air, and temperature changes we  						cannot be absolutely certain for how long a product  						would be of quality as when it was first filled.

						There is no exact answer to this question, too many  						variables.
						Once opened considering where and how long a product has  						been exposed to light, heat, various room temperatures  						as well as the actual refrigeration temperature or  						storage conditions and when it is stored would determine  						how long it could still be safe to use.

						But again even if you never opened a product it will  						automatically age. 

						(Provided the packaging has not been compromised). It  						does not mean you cannot use the product just that it is  						not at the same quality as when filled."

Source: http://www.bgfoods.com/int_faq.asp
*

----------


## Pal334

I have had this a few times, was good with butter.  Has anyone ever heard of a similar white / wheat bread product in a can?  I tryed googling without success

----------


## Rick

I am not aware of any canned (wheat/white) bread producers in the U.S. There are several varieties made in Japan, however. 

http://www.nasuinfo.or.jp/FreeSpace/...ish/CASE1.html

http://www.nasuinfo.or.jp/FreeSpace/...ish/index.html

If you have an oriental market near you and you REALLY want to try some you might ask if they have it. I'll skip the Green Tea Bread but thanks just the same.

----------


## Pal334

I had seen them.  Seems  strange that there is not just "regular" bread in a can. Guess there just isn't enough demand

----------


## Rick

Given the chemical process that yeast requires and the room it needs to expand that might be part of the reason. Molasses based breads don't expand nearly as much. My mom, my MIL and my wife have all baked brown bread and pumpkin bread in cans (not canned but used cans as the baking vessel) and they don't seem to rise very much. It's a much denser bread.

----------


## hunter63

I had looked on the store shelves here, and didn't find any, asked the store guy, and got a vacant shrug, so I ordered a case. See link above.
I got an e-mail today telling me that shipping date is gonna be 7/7/11, after the recent production run....apparently is is produce on a part time basis, maybe?

----------


## LowKey

Seems I remember MRE Depot discussing canned bread and the logistics of it. I can't find the reference though.
I'd think you'd have to bake it first though, then can it.

Quite honestly, I don't think I've ever looked at the date on the B&M stuff. It rotates out pretty fast though.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like Survival Kitty has a preference.

----------


## canid

a potential source for this and any other canned bread products would be the food and grocyery section at amazon. often a good place to get cases of all sorts of storage stable goods. I almost bought a big case of 3 in 1 instant coffee packages and nutella a while back.

----------


## BENESSE

I was checking out the ingredients in Pilot bread and they're not great.
_
Enriched Flour (wheat flour,  niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid),  Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Sugar, Corn Syrup, Whey, Leavening  (sodium bicarbonate, monocalcium phosphate), Salt_.

Now in a SHTF scenario, the ingredients are gonna be the least of your problems but if you eat it regularly, just be aware. This stuff isn't good for you.

Can't find yet what's in canned bread.

----------


## Rick

Hey! That's some of my favorites. Sweets and Preservatives...the two basic food groups. Yeah, baby.

----------


## BENESSE

Contrary to popular belief, Sweets & Preservatives don't make you sweet or preserve you for long.

----------


## LowKey

The ingrediants in B&M plain Brown bread are:

Water
Whole Wheat flour
Molasses
Dextrose
Rye flour
whey
degermed  yellow corn meal
Baking soda
Buttermilk
salt
Corn oil

8 servings in a can (1/2" slices)
130 calories 5 from fat.
total fat .5g
sodium 400mg
Total carbs 29g
       -Dietary fiber 2 g
       -Sugars 15g
protein 3g
Calcium 4%
Iron 6%
Everything else is zero.

Damn. Now I gotta open this can and have it for breakfast...

----------


## Sourdough

> I was checking out the ingredients in Pilot bread and they're not great.
> _
> Enriched Flour (wheat flour,  niacin, reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid),  Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Sugar, Corn Syrup, Whey, Leavening  (sodium bicarbonate, monocalcium phosphate), Salt_.
> 
> Now in a SHTF scenario, the ingredients are gonna be the least of your problems but if you eat it regularly, just be aware. This stuff isn't good for you.
> 
> Can't find yet what's in canned bread.


I have always found it shocking that 100% of the people who work in "Health Food" Stores look like they have been dead for about two weeks. Must be some sick criteria for employment.

----------


## canid

SD: it's because the stuff is so expensive they can barely afford to eat  :Big Grin:

----------


## canid

B: i'm not sure what the problem is with the thiamine mononitrate enrichment. thiamine and niacin are essential for human life and an intake at or above the RDA has been shown to help prevent multiple diseases.

and the milling of many flour removes much of the naturally occurring levels of these vitamins from the grain and the US requires enrichment with these for processed flour by law for this reason.

----------


## BENESSE

> B: i'm not sure what the problem is with the thiamine mononitrate enrichment. thiamine and niacin are essential for human life and an intake at or above the RDA has been shown to help prevent multiple diseases.
> 
> and *the milling of many flour removes much of the naturally occurring levels of these vitamins from the grain and the US requires enrichment with these for processed flour by law for this reason.*


That's why when the labels say "bleached, enriched flour" those breads contain refined carbs that you want to avoid. Look for _whole_ grains that naturally contain fiber, vitamins and minerals whereas in refined breads the fiber is taken out and _synthetic_ nutrients added back in.
Complex carbs keep your blood sugar steady and you feel fuller longer; refined carbs (junk food) cause highs and lows that often lead you to eat more sooner. I'd think in a survival situation that's exactly what I wouldn't want to happen nor could _afford_ to happen.

----------


## LowKey

I thought you might be taking offense at the word 'nitrate'...

You can't make the assumption of the presence of refined carbs based on the appearance of Bleached or Enriched Flour in the ingredients list on any given product.

----------


## BENESSE

Actually, it's not an assumption LK, it's what it means. 
I can provide references from gazillion sources for anyone who really cares.

----------


## BENESSE

A really good article from a credible source explains the whole thing. There's even a diagram!
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/whole-grains/NU00204

_"Whole grains haven't had their bran and germ removed by milling, making  them good sources of fiber  the part of plant-based foods that your  body doesn't digest. Among many health benefits, high-fiber foods also  tend to make you feel full longer. _ 
_ Refined grains, such as white rice or white flour, have both the bran  and germ removed from the grain. Although vitamins and minerals are  added back into refined grains after the milling process, they still  don't have as many nutrients as whole grains do, and they don't provide  as much fiber naturally." _

----------


## canid

from a given grain we are looking at the very same carbohydrates, regardless of the processing of the bread. the difference is in those constituents the refined flour no longer has. here we seemed to be discussing those which have been added back to the flour in recognition that they are a dietary and health maintenance requirement, which is at least a useful measure of foresight.

we both know that whole grains are a better choice, but those are both considerably more costly (a sad irony; that it costs more to buy a product with less cost of production) and less common. for an example; let me know when you find a truly whole grain canned bread product, and then let me know if you can find it for less that $5 per can.

----------


## BENESSE

How about buying whole grain in bulk and finding a way to make your own longer lasting bread product without all the additives? That's not such a tall order, is it?
It's been done by native people all over the world including right here.

----------


## canid

I like that idea quite a lot B.

----------


## crashdive123

Knowing how to make your own bread (in varied cooking conditions) is a good skill to have and one that will not only serve you well today, but during lean times as well.

----------


## LowKey

Oops, sorry. My misinterpretation of what you meant by 'refined carbs'. For some reason I always think sugars, not flour/grain.

I made 100% whole wheat bread today for the first time. Bought the little bag of $4 _organic_ whole wheat flour a few weeks ago but just got around to trying it. Gawd, it's awful tasting stuff. And I like whole wheat products. Not sure I could ever get used to this, even in a pinch. It rose ok both in the bowl and in the pans (which surprised the heck out of me) but flattened like a pancake in the oven. Looks like two rather large bricks—and about as tasty. Gonna be some expensive bird food. Looking around for a new recipe if anyone has one. This one started with scalded milk, water, butter, salt and yeast then used honey and molasses instead of sugar, and no white flour at all.

----------


## BENESSE

> Looking around for a new recipe if anyone has one. This one started with scalded milk, water, butter, salt and yeast then used honey and molasses instead of sugar, and no white flour at all.


LK, I've made this bread 2 years ago and it was delicious. (Quinoa is a staple at our home and it's a wondergrain.) I like the fact that you don't need a mixer or a bread machine for it. The reason I don't make it more often is that we tend to polish it quickly while still warm, and calories are calories even when healthy. 
I got the recipe here: 
http://chefinyou.com/2010/04/quinoa-bread-recipe/

The only substitute I made was:
1/4 cup Soy milk (instead of real milk)
1/4 cup safflower oil (recipe calls for vegetable oil)
No sourdough starter (didn't have it, didn't want to look for it)
Added 1 tsp of sea salt

----------


## hunter63

My very first post here was asking about making bread dough right in a flour sack....Using a bowl shaped indentation in the flour to mix it in.
Saw it in a recipe book written by Bradford Angier, I thought........Still haven't found it.

----------


## Rick

Soy Milk!? Cough, sputter, choke, hack, spit! Whew. That's like soy bacon. Blasphemous. Cow=Milk. Pig=Bacon. Do not try to change what the Lord put together. That's like asking for a SHTF situation. I need to delete some posts in this thread just to get the world spinning correctly again.

----------


## Rick

The other thing you can consider is Hard Tack. I've made quite a bit of it and it is just that. Not bad, though and not bad at all if soaked.

----------


## crashdive123

> My very first post here was asking about making bread dough right in a flour sack....Using a bowl shaped indentation in the flour to mix it in.
> Saw it in a recipe book written by Bradford Angier, I thought........Still haven't found it.


H63 - Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but it sounds close.  TJ is a member here.  

http://www.youtube.com/user/tjwiltube#p/u/7/cG2LNK3YP38

----------


## LowKey

Thanks B.
Quinoa here is more expensive than organic wheat flour, by at least a factor of 2.
Makes me glad I'm not gluten intolerant!

----------


## hunter63

> H63 - Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but it sounds close.  TJ is a member here.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/tjwiltube#p/u/7/cG2LNK3YP38


Thanks,.......interesting.
That's the idea, but described in the old cook book was a slightly more of a raised type bread, with the salt, backing powder, and such....And how they kept it warm to raise.

I checked that book out of the library about 5 times, but when I went back it had been taken off the shelves.
My search has resulted in my purchase of several books By B.Angier and Col. Whelen, Old timey but still good......

I have not found the recipe as of yet, or the cook book that it was in..........And I checked out everyone in our library system, and purchased a bunch more on the interweb....used copies.....And most were discarded library copies!

BTW. I/we have done the mix the dry ingredients at home, carry to rendezvous in a cloth sack....then mix on site and bake in a DO.

----------


## hunter63

Well, yesterday after a long wait.....My canned B&M bread is supposed to be 'batch made", the first case showed up.
I say first case as I only ordered one....Then DW says....Oh, they have that at the supermarket, was that what you were talking about?
Well, DUH........( I think she ignores me some times)

If was waiting for us when we returned home from the place.....and as I was unloading the truck....FEDX shows up with another case?????/
Called the people.....Lady says, "Well we were just having a conversation about that, here this morning."
Puts me on hold....then comes back on the line and says, "Merry Christmas, just keep it.... no charge"

So.... trying some out w/cream cheese for "brunch"....Kinda like it so far.

----------


## Rick

Mmmmm. That molassesy creamy goodness. Mmmmm.

----------

